
How Big Tech Plans to Sabotage California’s Tough Consumer Privacy Act - Sequenza
https://diginomica.com/how-big-tech-plans-to-pre-empt-californias-tough-consumer-privacy-act-through-federal-regulations/
======
Sequenza
"There is the widespread belief that all of the proposed laws and public
outrage is being driven by the misbehavior of two companies. (Hint: Google and
Facebook). Many executives believe they shouldn’t be punished for sins of the
few."

